
Societal Collapse - beefman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Societal_collapse
======
downshun
Also related

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_catastrophic_risk](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_catastrophic_risk)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_management](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_management)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_overpopulation](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_overpopulation)

Anyone in distress due to the current uncertainty and news bombardment should
remember that the fact that we can still realize and discuss our human fate
should be a cause for hope, motivation to solve challenges, and not anxiety.

------
1123581321
I recommend reading The Collapse of Complex Societies By Joseph Tainter
directly; a lot of this article evidently comes from that book but the book
presents the arguments better. Its case studies are detailed and a great aid
to the abstract concepts. It has an appendix discussing the situation of the
US and Europe which concerns are still relevant. The book is a little dry but
not long.

